# Leaky Tank Fittings



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

I installed my setup last night and went on a leak check and it seems that all 4 of my male straight PTC fittings are leaking. They were pretty bad, I mean I could hear them hissing really loud, so we went through and tightened them down which reduced the amount of air leaking (got a lot quieter), but they are still leaking and I feel that they're pretty tight on there. I did use Loctite 565 and they were installed 2 weeks ago (the fittings into the tank) so they've had time to cure.

Any suggestions on what I should do?

P4C


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Leaking from the ptc or the thread? Have you had a spray around to determine? Would be interested to find out because I'll soon be loctiting my tank fittings too.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Leaking from the ptc or the thread? Have you had a spray around to determine? Would be interested to find out because I'll soon be loctiting my tank fittings too.


Yeah it's a leak from the threads...


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Mmm, I'm not sure what to suggest apart from the obvious like...Did you let the loctite run around the entire diameter of the fittings/thread?


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Mmm, I'm not sure what to suggest apart from the obvious like...Did you let the loctite run around the entire diameter of the fittings/thread?


Yup got it all around. Probably going to redo the 4 male straight PTCs to start and see if that fixes anything


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

That's all I can suggest sorry mate. I'd wire brush the threads to clean off the old sealer, and try again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> That's all I can suggest sorry mate. I'd wire brush the threads to clean off the old sealer, and try again. Fingers crossed.


Yeah I'm going to try that. I'm just hoping that I didn't overtighten the fittings in an effort to stop the leaks...I'm pretty sure overtightening can lead to leaks since the tank threading is tapered (hence why the fittings dont go in all the way...I think)


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ive used regular tape to do the threads with and never had an issue. I know loctite is good if you do it correctly, but have never wanted to risk it.


----------



## SouRce4 (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah I would say Teflon tape might be a better route just because you can add another loop of tape to build up the seal if it is leaking.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

SouRce4 said:


> yeah I would say Teflon tape might be a better route just because you can add another loop of tape to build up the seal if it is leaking.


I've heard some people doing teflon + loctite...I'll give teflon a try first after I pull the fittings.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I did liquid PTFE on my fittings and half of them were leaking like a civ. Took apart the worst offenders and wrapped in pink teflon tape. Really helped. Now I just have to take apart all the rest and redo them. If you do teflon, get the pink. Its the thickest and meant for small molecule gasses (aka atmospheric air) just be sure to wrap it in the right direction the first time... or cursing will follow.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

If youre going to use tape, use Blue Monster brand. I asked guys who service our compressed air system at my work and this is what they swear by. I'm still gathering parts so I cant personally vouche for its awesomeness... but I will let you know.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

plastic_bullet said:


> If youre going to use tape, use Blue Monster brand. I asked guys who service our compressed air system at my work and this is what they swear by. I'm still gathering parts so I cant personally vouche for its awesomeness... but I will let you know.


Where do you get this stuff? I'm trying to redo the fittings this weekend, so if I have to order that won't work and I'll probably go with the pink teflon.

Is there a chance I could've ruined my tank or fittings if I did overtighten...if so, how would I find out, trial and error?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

plastic_bullet said:


> If youre going to use tape, use Blue Monster brand. I asked guys who service our compressed air system at my work and this is what they swear by. I'm still gathering parts so I cant personally vouche for its awesomeness... but I will let you know.


I can attest to this. Blue monster in my setup, no leaks regardless of weather change. Got mine at either home depot or lowes


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright I'll try to pick some up and give it a go...lets hope this fixes the issue


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, Lowes or Home Depot. It's about $3 more than the standard stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Pink Teflon. Its for gas and since gas is thinner then air it ensures a better seal. Thats what we use...........


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Pink Teflon. Its for gas and since gas is thinner then air it ensures a better seal. Thats what we use...........


Pink teflon fittings that I redid are leak free.... the rest will have to be redone.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> I can attest to this. Blue monster in my setup, no leaks regardless of weather change. Got mine at either home depot or lowes


 Picked up some blue monster and redid my fittings. No more leaks!!! eace: 

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

i am running into the same issue.....can anyone advise me on how many times I should do a complete wrap around a fitting? I assumed 1 1/2 to 2 times around was adequate?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

What kind / color of teflon are you using?


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

whatever came with bagriders...had white outer lip with a inner blue spool


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Any Teflon tape will work fine! You have to wrap the Teflon tape clockwise to the threads. Same direction a nut threads on a bolt


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would personally use the orange/pink tape for this type of air applications. White is specifically for water i believe and low pressure air for a small diameter thread (1/4" or 3/8" max), yellow is for gas/propane, pink/orange is for high air applications.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Pink Teflon. Its for gas and since gas is thinner then air it ensures a better seal. Thats what we use...........


 Yellow is for gas....Just saying.... 

But pink/orange is the way to go with these applications if you insist on using tape. PTFE paste is still the preferred method


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DGK_KGD said:


> i am running into the same issue.....can anyone advise me on how many times I should do a complete wrap around a fitting? I assumed 1 1/2 to 2 times around was adequate?


 I did it 2 wraps at first, leaks everywhere. Did it like 4-5 the next time around, no leaks.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I would personally use the orange/pink tape for this type of air applications. White is specifically for water i believe and low pressure air for a small diameter thread (1/4" or 3/8" max), yellow is for gas/propane, pink/orange is for high air applications.


 And what about blue :laugh:?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

gti.jon said:


> And what about blue :laugh:?


 Blue is for pimps  Glad to hear you had success with it as well. I did my install this weekend and zero leaks, well I had one and it was because the top mount on one of the rear firestone bags (the one shipped without a fitting) wasn't sealed good enough. I re-did it with monster and no leaks. I wrap all my fittings 1-1/2 times.


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

98DUB said:


> I did it 2 wraps at first, leaks everywhere. Did it like 4-5 the next time around, no leaks.


 werddd gonna grab some pink tape and wrap it up this weekend :laugh:


----------

